
A collection of apps the 37signals team started using in the past year - duck
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2714-a-collection-of-apps-the-37signals-team-started-using-in-the-past-year
======
mxavier
If you don't own apple products (iPhone, iPad, an Apple computer), this list
will be pretty much useless to you unless you haven't heard of dropbox.

~~~
parfe
Just installed CardStar on my Droid X. Can finally dump the stupid little tags
off my keychain (if It works). My device is most certainly not an Apple
product.

~~~
barake
Either I'm doing something wrong or barcode scanners and OLED screens don't
get along. Can't get anything to scan the screen of my Nexus One.

~~~
parfe
Tried my Droid X at shoprite and it did not scan. Too bad. WOuld have been
nice to eliminate those tags.

------
Semiapies
While I think the "look at the apps we're _not_ using" is a useful note, I
don't think curiosity about these sorts of things is a matter of inadequate
people going, "if only I used their tools..."

I just assume that those with more experience or prominence might have a
better line on some useful tools I haven't come across or tried. Like Picasso
said, "When artists get together they talk about where you can buy cheap
turpentine."

------
ekanes
[Mac only]

Of that list, I'm pretty impressed with (and just bought) Divvy - it elegantly
improves window resizing/moving options for Mac users.

~~~
jaxonrice
Divvy also offers a Windows version

------
antidaily
Wish 1password worked with Chrome. Looks handy.

~~~
gaelian
Ask and ye shall receive:
[http://help.agile.ws/1Password3/google_chrome_logins_bookmar...](http://help.agile.ws/1Password3/google_chrome_logins_bookmarklet.html)

~~~
kalmar
Better yet: update to 1password 3.5 and get complete support through an
extension.

<http://blog.agile.ws/1518190697/>

